# ما معنى طيران طائرة ؟ .... ( للمبتدئين والطلبة بناء على طلبهم )



## أمير صبحي (15 يوليو 2009)

---------------------------------------


 ---------------------------------


 --------------------------



 ---------------








بناء على رغبة وطلب إخواننا طلبة معاهد وكليات الطيران وكذلك طلبة الثانوية العامة (الأخ ASTP)​ 
والذى من الملاحظ إنضمام عدد لا بأس به منهم فى المنتدى ..



فهذه كما وعدت خطوة اولى لمعرفة معنى كلمة طيران ...​ 

ويليها بإذن الله خطوات متتابعة للتعريف بهذا العلم قبل تحديد مصيركم العملي ( أخوة الثانوية )​ 
ولكن نرجو المتابعة ...​ 
وبعدها نتعرض لوظائف المهندسين فى هذا المجال كما طلبتم ​ 
----

--

-​ 
كيف تطير طائرة ما بالمعنى البسيط ؟؟




 تطير الطائرات بسبب إحداث أجنحتها لقوى الرفع (Lift) و هي القوى الموجهة للأعلى في الطائرة.


 عندما يمر الهواء حول الأجنحة تقوم الأجنحة بتغيير اتجاه الهواء، إن للجناح شكلاً مميزاً له القدرة على 

 إحداث القوة القادرة على رفع الطائرة و التي تسمى (قوة الرفع Lift Force)، إن المقطع العرضي 

 للجناح يأخذ شكل حاجب العين (أي أنه متقعر) وهكذا يكون السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي 

 للجناح. تنتج قوة الرفع في الأساس بسبب دفع أجنحة الطائرة للهواء الذي يمر بجانبها للأسفل، و كرد 

 فعل الهواء يقوم الهواء بدفع الجناح للأعلى.

 هنالك ما يسمى زاوية الهجوم (Angle of Attack) وهي الزاوية التي يصنعها الجناح مع تيار الهواء 

 المار (انظر الرسم الإيضاحي آخر الصفحة)، هنالك أيضاً ما يدعى باسم (حافة الهجوم 

 Leading Edge) وهي الحافة الأمامية للجناح التي تكون بمواجهة الهواء، وأيضاً توجد (حافة 

 الفرار أو الإدبار Trailing Edge) و هي الحافة الخلفية للجناح و التي يترك عندها الهواء الجناح، 

 في المقطع العرضي تكون كلاً من حافتي الهجوم و الفرار ممثلتين بنقطتين فقط في مقدمة مقطع الجناح 

 وفي مؤخرته.


............................................



 تفسير ذلك من خلال ما درسته فى مبادئ الميكانيكا الأولية :


 عندما تكون الطائرة في طور الإقلاع أو الطيران المستوي فإن حافة الهجوم للجناح تكون أعلى من حافة

 الفرار أو حافة الإدبار. و عندما يتحرك الجناح خلال الهواء تقوم زاوية الهجوم بدفع الهواء إلى أسفل

 الجناح. الهواء المتدفق أعلى الجناح ينحرف للأسفل أيضاً لأنه ينساب على الشكل المصمم خصيصاً 

 للجناح.



 إن ازدياد زاوية الهجوم يؤدي إلى ازدياد قوة الرفع على الجناح لأن هذا يؤدي إلى انحراف أكبر للهواء 

 نحو الأسفل، لكن لهذا الازدياد حد يتحول بعد الجناح إلى حالة الانهيار، وسنتناول هذه الحالة فيما بعد 

 إنشاء الله.



 القانون الثالث من قوانين الحركة (التي صاغها الفيزيائي الإنجليزي إسحاق نيوتن) يقول بأن: لكل فعل 

 رد فعل يساويه في المقدار ويعاكسه في الاتجاه. في هذه الحالة دفع الأجنحة للهواء إلى الأسفل هو 

 الفعل، بينما دفع الهواء للأجنحة إلى الأعلى هو رد الفعل، هذا ما يسبب قوة الرفع للطائرة و هي القوة 

 العمودية للأعلى في الطائرة. 



..................................


ولكن كيف نتعامل مع هذا الجناح الذى تحدثنا عنه ؟؟

 هناك علم يسمى بعلم AERO DYNAMICS والذي يدرس ديناميكا الهوائيات والذي يختص بمعنى بسيط باى حركة للاجسام فى الهواء وتاثر هذة الاجسام بالهواء وتاثر الهواء بها 

 سؤال 1 : هل فى الهواء فقط ؟؟؟

 هذا السؤال يحتاج فى إجابتة للتطرق لعلم مشتق يسمى GAS DYNAMICS وإن كانت بعض المراجع لا تفصل بين ماهية تناولهما .


 سؤال 2 : ما هو الجسم الذى نتناولة لدراسة تأثير الهواء علية ... ؟؟

 بالفعل :28: هو جناح الطائرة بداية ولكن كدراسة نظرية يتم التعامل مع قطاع منه والذى نسمية 

 AIR FOIL وهو نواة هذا العلم إذا صح القول .


 وإنظر الى المقطع فى الصورة من الجناح ثم بداية الدراسة على هذا ال AIR FOIL



 








 ونلاحظ مبدأيا : أنه يمكن  تفسير قوة الرفع أيضا بواسطة مبادئ برنولي والتى ستدرسها بجانب معادلات EULER عند دراستك لعلم ديناميكا الموائع FLUID DYNAMICS


 فينم تفسير قوة الرفع بواسطة مبادئ برنولي و التي تنص على أنه: عند الحركة السريعة للمائع 

 (كالهواء) فإنه يتعرض لضغط أقل من الضغط الذي يتعرض له في حالة الحركة البطيئة للمائع. (سرعة 

 عالية تؤدي إلى ضغط قليل، وسرعة منخفضة تؤدي إلى ضغط عالي)



 نتيجة لكون سطح الجناح العلوي أصغر من سطح الجناح السفلي (نتيجة لتقعر الجناح) فإن الهواء أعلى

 جناح الطائرة يتحرك بسرعة أكبر وضغط أقل منه تحت الجناح، الضغط العالي تحت الجناح يؤدي إلى 

 رفع الجناح، وهكذا يمكن إيجاد قوة الرفع المتولد بمعادلات مشتقة من مبادئ برنولي.


 كما يتضح لك بالصورة مبسطا :


 









  القوى الأساسية المؤثرة على الطائرة:


 إن تحدي الطيران هو إقامة التوازن بين هذه القوى الأربع. فعندما تكون الدفع الدفع أكبر من قوة الجر 

 تزداد سرعة الطائرة. وعندما تكون قوة الرفع أكبر من قوة الوزن ستعلو الطائرة. و باستخدام "سطوح 

 التحكم" (Control Surfaces) و"أنظمة دفع" مختلفة، يمكن للطيار (الكابتن) أن يدير عملية التوازن 

 بين هذه القوى الأربعة لتغيير الاتجاه و السرعة، فمثلاً: يمكن للطيار أن يقلل من قوة الدفع لكي يبطئ أو 

 ينخفض، كما يمكنه أن يخفض "ذراع الهبوط" (عجلات الطائرة أو Landing Gear) في تيار الهواء

 و ينشر حواجب الهبوط على الأجنحة Spoilers لزيادة الجر والذي يحدث ذات التأثير لتقليل الدفع. 

 يمكن للطيار زيادة الدفع ( و ذلك بواسطة ضم ذراع الهبوط و حواجب الهبوط ) إما لزيادة السرعة أو 

 للصعود .


1-قوة الرفع (Lift Force) واحدة من القوى الأربع الرئيسية التي تؤثر على الطائرة، وقد ذكرنا أعلاه

 كيفية تولد هذه القوة.



 2-الوزن: (Weight) هو قوة تعاكس قوة الرفع لأنه يؤثر باتجاه يعاكس قوة الرفع، يجب أن يتم التغلب

 على وزن الطائرة من قبل قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الأجنحة، فإذا كانت طائرة تزن 4.5 طناً فإن قوة الرفع 

 الناتجة عن الأجنحة يجب أن تكون أكبر من 4.5 طناً لكي تستطيع الطائرة الإقلاع عن الأرض. يجب أن 

 يكون تصميم الجناح قوياً بشكل كافٍ لرفع الطائرة عن الأرض. 


 3-الدفع: (Thrust) هي القوة التي تدفع الطائرة للأمام، تنشأ من خلال جملة الدفع سواء كانت مراوح

 (مروحة واحدة في المقدمة أو أكثر على الأجنحة) أو نفاثة أو مزيج من الاثنين معاً. 




4-قوة الجر: (Drag) تؤثر على كامل الطائرة قوة رابعة هي قوة الجر أو الإعاقة، و يتولد الجر لأن حركة أي جسم خلال مائع (كعبور الطائرة في الهواء) تسبب احتكاكاً و لأنها يجب أن تزيح المائع من طريقها. سطح الرفع العلوي للجناح – على سبيل المثال – يولد قوة رفع جيدة جداً، و لكن بسبب حجمه الكبير فإنه يولد أيضاً كمية لا يستهان بها من قوة الجر، و لهذا السبب الطائرات المقاتلة و الطائرات القاذفة تكون ذات أجنحة ضيقة، و على العكس؛ فإن طائرات رش المبيدات -و التي تطير بسرعة بطيئة نسبيا-ً قد تكون ذات أجنحة كبيرة وثخينة لأن قوة الرفع العالية أهم من كمية الجر المرافق لها. تصغر قوة الجر في الطائرات من خلال التصميم الأيروديناميكي الانسيابي للطائرة، و بأشكال انزلاقية تسهل حركة الطائرة خلال الهواء.


ونكتفي بميكانيكا الحركة كمقدمة ....


​
منتظر إستفساراتكم ومتابعتكم 




شكرا جزيلا 


 لكم تحياتي 


----
--
 -









...........................................

​


----------



## عاشقة قابوس (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ع شرح المبسط 
و اتمنى المزيد من هذي المواضيع سهلت الفهم


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 يوليو 2009)

> بارك الله فيك و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ع شرح المبسط
> 
> و اتمنى المزيد من هذي المواضيع سهلت الفهم






بوركت أختنا عاشقة قابوس 

نرجو منكم المتابعة جميعا فإن شاء الله هناك المزيد 



شكرا جزيلا 


لك تحياتي 
​


----------



## مهندس أكرم (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

مجهود طيب


----------



## young coder (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

و الله الموضوع جميل جداً 

و انا لاقيت الصفحة دي برضه فيها حاجات حلوة 
http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blairplanedynamics.htm
و ده
http://inventors.about.com/od/astartinventions/ig/Parts-of-an-Airplane-/

و في انتظار باقي المواضيع على احر من الجمر


----------



## فتى الاجواء (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

اطيب تحيه


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

بوركتم جميعا نتمنى لكم الاستفاده 




> بارك الله فيك
> 
> مجهود طيب



شكرا بوركت 



> بارك الله فيك
> 
> و الله الموضوع جميل جداً
> 
> ...



شكرا أخويا 
جميل أن تبحث وتفيدنا بارك الله فيك ..
وإن شاء الله إنتظر الجديد ..



> جزاك الله خير
> 
> اطيب تحيه



وجزاكم مثله 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 يوليو 2009)

تابع المبادئ الأولية ..


 اولا : أشكال توضيحية : ( هامة )
​ 
 توضح بصورة مفصلة ومبسطة التعاريف الأولية المذكورة فى الشرح خلال الموضوع :-

























ثانيا : تعريفات فى الطيران مفصلة لبعض المصطلحات الموضحة بالشرح والصور اعلاه :



الرفع (Lift):

مركبة محصلة القوى الإيرودينامية عمودياً على اتجاه الريح، وفي مستوى التماثل للطائرة. وهذا الرفع هو الذي يقل الطائرة في الهواء بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع سرعتها الأمامية داخل حدود معينة.


 الكبح (Drag):

 مركبة محصلة القوى الإيرودينامية في اتجاه الريح. وهي مجموع: المقاومة الجانبية، والمقاومة المستحثة للطائرة ضد سريان الهواء الذي تطير خلاله، ويكون اتجاها معاكساً لاتجاه تحت ظروف الطيران العادية.


 الدفع (Thrust):
​ القوة الدافعة التي تولدها وحدة قدرة (Emgine) لإحداث حركة لجسم، أو لتغير حركته، وتعادل:
أ‌-	مركبة محصلة القوة الهوائية في الاتجاه الموازي لمحور المروحة.
ب‌-	محصلة القوى الهوائية التي يولدها المحرك النفاث أو الصاروخي.


 الوزن (Weight):

وزن الطائرة (أو الجهاز الطائر)، وهو يمثل الوزن الأقصى للطائرة التي يتوقع أن تحقق به الطائرة جميع متطلبات الجدارة للطيران.

 مقطع انسيابي (Aerofoil):

سطح انسيابي رافع، صمم لأحداث قوة رافعة نتيجة لحركته خلال الهواء، ودون إنتاج مقاومة عالية في الوقت نفسه.


 زاوية الهجوم (Angle of attack/Angle of incidence):

هي الزاوية المحصورة بين خط الوتر لمقطع انسيابي واتجاه سريان الهواء النسبي الذي لم يضطرب بعد ولم يحدث له انزلاق جانبي، وهو عادة اتجاه مسير الطائرة في تلك اللحظة.

زاوية الوضع (Set angke):

وهي الزاوية الموضوع بها الجناح على الطائرة.


 زاوية الانهيار (Angle of stall):

القيمة الحدية لزاوية السقوط، والتي ينفصل عندها تيار الهواء عن السطح العلوي للجناح، وهي عبارة عن زاوية السقوط الحرجة التي تناظر الرفع الأقصى للجناح.




شكرا جزيلا 


لكم تحياتي 
 
..........................................
​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 يوليو 2009)

بـــارك الله فيــك اخي الكــريم / اميــر 
قطــعا هذا من اهـم المواضيع التعليميـه للمبتدئين و الهوه ايضــا 

و تذكـره جيــده للدارسين هذا المجـال ايضـا 

جزاك الله كل خيـر علي تعاونك , و اتمنـي انا تتابع ما بداءته بقـوه اكبر ان شاء الله
يسر الله لك الخيــر و جزاك بـه  

# تـم التثبيـت لاهميـه الموضـوع #
و ارجـو المتـابعه


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 يوليو 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> بـــارك الله فيــك اخي الكــريم / اميــر
> قطــعا هذا من اهـم المواضيع التعليميـه للمبتدئين و الهوه ايضــا
> 
> و تذكـره جيــده للدارسين هذا المجـال ايضـا
> ...






أخي العزيز :  المهندس مصطفى 


شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامك ..


المتابعة موصولة بإذن الله ...



 لك خالص تحياتي 




.................​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 يوليو 2009)

*بــارك الله فيــك اخي الحبيب / اميــر 

و اعتـذر لك و لجميــع الاعضــاء عن التقصيـر الشـديد في متابعه القسـم و محاوله الارتقـاء به 

و لكن هذا بسبب ظــروف قـاهريه ,, عفــاك الله منها , اللهم امين اجمعيــن 

دعـــواتكم اخــواني 
*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

مهندس امير صبحى لا يسعنا الا التقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتك المبذوله فى الملتقى


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 أغسطس 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *بــارك الله فيــك اخي الحبيب / اميــر
> 
> و اعتـذر لك و لجميــع الاعضــاء عن التقصيـر الشـديد في متابعه القسـم و محاوله الارتقـاء به
> 
> ...




بوركت أخي الكريم المهندس مصطفى 

بقيت أخا و مشرفا عزيزا

أعانك الله على ظروفك وعافاك منها عاجلا بإذنه .. اللهم اّمين 


لك اطيب التحيات 





> مهندس امير صبحى لا يسعنا الا التقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتك المبذوله فى الملتقى



بارك الله فيك مهندس سامح الفيومي 

ونفع بنا جميعا 


لك تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

زاوية الهجوم ترجمة حرفية لمصطلح Angel of attack وأفضل لو تترجم بـ زاوية الهبوب حتى تقترب الى الأفهام ولتولد حس عند القارئ ـ فزاوية الهبوب مرتبطه بالتيار الهوائي.

أثابك الباري 

تحاياي


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 أغسطس 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> زاوية الهجوم ترجمة حرفية لمصطلح Angel of attack وأفضل لو تترجم بـ زاوية الهبوب حتى تقترب الى الأفهام ولتولد حس عند القارئ ـ فزاوية الهبوب مرتبطه بالتيار الهوائي.
> 
> ...



مشكور أخي  المهندس جاسر 

صدقت .. الترجمة العربية لأي مصطلح أجنبي علمي لا تهدف إلا توضيح هذا المعنى العلمى فقط .. فلا تقيد بالمعنى الحرفي 

وكتأكيد لوصول المفهوم العلمي بغض النظر عن الترجمة لتلافي أى سوء فهم حدث نوضح الاّتي :


زاوية هجوم الهواء = زاوية هبوبه 

- هى الزاوية المحصورة بين ال CHORD LINE و الإتجاه لنسبي للهواء الحر ( أى غير المتأثر بعد ) 

و الهاجم على المقطع الإنسيابي 


- وحيث أننا ننسب هنا لثابت ..لذا يمكن إعتبار هذا الإتجاه النسبي هو إتجاه الطائرة (الجناح) أو إتجاه 

الهواء الحر نفسه ... كما يتضح لك من الصورة ..









لكم تحياتي 


.............................​


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثاني [/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نتابع معا الطريق للوصول لتعريف مختصر و شامل لعلم هندسة الطيران [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مهندس الطيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فى الجزء الاول تعرفت عزيزي المبتدأ - فى علوم هندسة الطيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على معنى كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]طيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فتعرفت على تفسير علمي لمعنى الطيران فى ذاته (ميكانيكا الحركه) من خلال ما لديك من معلومات كمبتدأ هندسي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهذا التفسير يحتاج الى دعم علمى أكثر ولكن سيتم ذلك التعمق تدريجيا بإذن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولكن ليس قبل الجزء الحالي ( الثاني) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والذي يعتبر فاصلا عن التعريف العلمي للطيران وهو فاصل هام جدا لكي نستطيع بعده الدخول أكثر بصورة علمية عزيزى المبتدأ فى المجال حيث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]
 



​ [FONT=&quot] الجزء الثاني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: التعريف بالهندسة فى علوم الطيران
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفيه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سنتعرف معنا على الشق الثاني من مصطلح هندسة الطيران [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألا وهو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الهندسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فى علوم الطيران

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اين الهندسة فى - مجال - الطيران ؟؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- ما هى الأقسام العلمية الهندسية التى يتضمنها هذا المجال ؟؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- ما هى مجالات عمل المهندس الطيران على أرض الواقع ؟؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل تتمثل الهندسة هنا فى تصميم ام إشراف ام إدارة ؟؟




[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ***( - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مقدمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot])****[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى الواقع مصطلح هندسة الطيران مصطلح مبهم التعريف وهذا ليس إلا لموسوعية وشمولية ما

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يحتوية هذا المصطلح من مضمون علمي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذا ارى (من وجهه نظرى فقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن مصطلح مهندس طيران مصطلح غير معبر وغير موصف

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لوظيفة صاحبها بدقة بقدر ما هى تحديد لمجال عمله فقط ( الطيران الذى عرفنا معناه سالفا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] )

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فعمليا نجد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أن مهندس الميكانيكا مضطر عمليا الى الإلمام بمبادئ كهربية مثلا مما لدى مهندس الكهرباء [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أو يحدث العكس مثلا

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومهندس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإ لكترونيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يلتحم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمليا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] معلومات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مهندس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الإتصالات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].....[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].


[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبالمثل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولكن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بصورة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أعمق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نجد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الواقع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مهندس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الطيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مهندس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ميكانيكي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كهربي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيميائي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبالتالى فإن علم الهندسة فى مجال الطيران هو علم مركب ومطور من الفروع والعلوم الأساسية من
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الأقسام السابقة والتى تكون معا لدراستها علم هندسة مطور- وليس جديدا او مختلفا- [/FONT][FONT=&quot].. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يسمى [/FONT]ب

​[FONT=&quot] 
هندسة الطيران[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Aerona[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]utical E[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ngin[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]eering[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=&quot]:28:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-----------------[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
-----------
------
<<< >>>
-----
--
-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]**( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اولا : تعريف مجمل لعلم هندسة الطيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) **[/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]* 
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]هي العلم الذي يختص بعملية تصميم ومن ثم تصنيع طائرة أو أي مركبة طائرة يمكنها الطيران فى نطاق الغلاف الجوي الأرضي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومصطلح تصميم لطائرة عميق جدا. حيث يمتد ليشتمل على[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التصميم المادي لجميع مكونات الطائرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اّليه ضمان التحليق الجوي للطائرة عموما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*ولاحظ فى نطاق الغلاف الجوي حيث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المركبات التى تخرج خارج الغلاف الجوي للأرض يختص بها علم اّخرمشتق من هندسة الطيران هو 
[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم هندسة الفضاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]- وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة وتصميم وتصنيع المركبات التي تطير خارج الغلاف الجوي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في الفضاء الخارجي) وأمثال هذه المركبات :- الصواريخ - المحطات الفضائية - الأقمار الصناعية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]وهو بالطبع مبني على أسس هندسة الطيران نفسها ولكن يضيف قدرة المركبة الطائرة على إختراق الغلاف الجوي ومن ثم القدرة على التحليق فى الفراغ الكوني ( فى الفضاء) [FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=&quot]- ولاحظ : إن عملية إختراق النطاق الجوي أمر بالغ الصعوبة فلة دراسة خاصة بالتأكيد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].... بالصورة مركبة تخترق الغلاف الجوي : [/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]





​ *[FONT=&quot]***( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثانيا : التخصصات العلمية الدقيقة لعلم هندسة الطيران (لعملية التصميم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) )***[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وهى الأقسام العلمية - وليست العملية - و التى يمر عليها جميعا أى مهندس طيران فى مرحلتة 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الدراسية من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خلال مقررات دراسية معينة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من كل قسم 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] والمقررات سنسردها بعد ذلك فى نفس الجزء بإذن الله >>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ما يلي من التعريف با لأقسام العلمية الأربعة منقول من مراجع علوم الطيران ( الدكتور مهدي الوافي)
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم قوى الهواء أو الديناميكا الهوائية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Aerodynamics 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة التصميم الخارجي للطائرة ككل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكذلك أجزائها, كالذيل والجناح, لتتمكن الطائرة من توليد قوة الرفع اللازمة لرفعها من على الأرض وجعلها تطير بسهولة ويسر في الهواء. وهذا العلم تحته أفرع متعددة لدراسة قوى الهواء, منها التيارات الهوائية اللزجةviscous flow [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهي التي تكون كثافة الهواء فيها متغيرة باستمرار وذلك يكون في السرعات العالية جدا, وكذلك التيارات الهوائية الغير لزجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]non viscous flow 


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم الاستقرار والتحكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Stability and Control[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة كيفية التحكم بالطائرة والحفاظ عليها مستقرة وهي تحت تأثير قوى الهواء الخارجية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من أفرع هذا العلم, الاستقرار السكونيstatic stability [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذي يدرس استقرار الطائرة وهي متزنة سكونيا, وكذا الاستقرار الحركيdynamic stability[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم أنظمة الدفع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Propulsion[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو العلم الذي يدرس تصميم وانتاج محرك ( مروحي أو نفاث ) يعمل على توفير القوة الدافعة اللازمة لدفع الطائرة في الهواء. من أسس هذا العلم دراسة الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات والخواص الكيمائية للمنتجات البترولية للاستفادة منها في تصنيع وتطوير أنواع لوقود الطائرات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم الإنشاءات والهياكل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Structures[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وإنتاج هياكل وإنشاءات الطائرة وجعلها قرية كفاية لتتمكن من مقاومة الرياح المستعرضة لها في الجو, والتركيز على استخدم مواد لا تضيف وزنا زائدا على وزن الطائرة الكلي. من أفرع هذا العلم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - الإنشاءات الرقيقة الجدارthin - walled structure[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والإنشاءات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الشبكيةtruss structure [/FONT]*



يُتبع باقي الجزء الثاني (التعريف بالهندسة فى مجال الطيران )..​ 

....................................​


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## إسلام عبد المجيد (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس ارجوك ممكن تقولي ايه اللي ممكن اشتغل فيه و اكون في قمه المستوي لو دخلت طيران


----------



## أمير صبحي (31 أغسطس 2009)

eng/mohamed eissa قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا




شكرا لك المهندس محمد عيسى 

وبارك الله فيك 

تحياتي 



إسلام عبد المجيد قال:


> بارك الله فيك بس ارجوك ممكن تقولي ايه اللي ممكن اشتغل فيه و اكون في قمه المستوي لو دخلت طيران



بوركت أخي  إسلام عبد المجيد  لمرورك

ولكن : سؤالك غير واضح أعذرني 

الموضوع هنا يبدأ مشوار علوم الطيران من بدايتة ومن لحظة إنتهائك من دراستك الأساسية (الثانوية)
ومازال هناك البقية فيه إن شاء الله ..

وقد أنشئت أنت موضوعا ً تسأل فيه عن دراسة الطيران ولم توضح مُبتغاك بدقة 

لذا وضح موقفك الدراسي وسؤالك بدقة وإستفسر كما شئت بدون إحراج فى الموضوع أو بصورة خاصة ..كما تحب أخي .

لك تحياتي


----------



## التقنية اليوم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وجعلة الله في موازين حسناتك ولكن يأستاذ أمير. هل علم هندسة الطيران يؤهل الطالب لكي يصبح طياراً ام لكي يصنع معدات الطيران؟


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا 
موضوع راقي وبه فائده ومعلومات قيمه جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
والحمد لله على ان يكون فينا شباب مثلكم وفقكم الله


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

التقنية اليوم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وجعلة الله في موازين حسناتك ولكن يأستاذ أمير. هل علم هندسة الطيران يؤهل الطالب لكي يصبح طياراً ام لكي يصنع معدات الطيران؟





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلاً بك أخي  التقنية اليوم 

جُزيت خيراً مثله وزاد الله فى موازين حسناتنا أجمعين 

 أما عن سؤالك : ​ 


> هل علم هندسة الطيران يؤهل الطالب لكي يصبح طياراً ام لكي يصنع معدات الطيران




 بالطبع هناك فصل نوعي كبير بين وظيفة مهندس الطيران ( والتى نحن بصددها هنا ) والطيار .

 فتناولنا هنا لوظيفة مهندس الطيران والتى يتضح لك ماهيتها من خلال ما تم من الموضوع وما سيتم - بإذن الله - 


 وبإختصار- كما سيتضح بصورة كاملة فيما بعد - فمهندس الطيران له مناحي متعدده منها التصميم 

 ومنها التصنيع ومنها الإشراف الصناعي ومنها الصيانة

 وهذا يشمل الطائرة بكل مكوناتها المادية (معدات الطيران كما فى سؤالك ) ..


 أما وظيفة الطيار فهذا شأن اّخر : حيث تتبلور مهامه فى إدارة عملية القيادة بمراحلها المختلفة من 

 إقلاع وتحليق وهبوط ويختلف ذلك مدنياً كان أو عسكرياً .
​ 
هذا كإجابة سريعة ومتابعة الموضوع ستفصل بإذن الله .. ​



لك تحياتي 




​


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

فوزي القره غولي قال:


> بارك الله بكم جميعا
> موضوع راقي وبه فائده ومعلومات قيمه جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> والحمد لله على ان يكون فينا شباب مثلكم وفقكم الله






اهلا بك أخي المهندس فوزي القره غولي

بارك الله بك .. فأنت الراقي فى ردك أخي 

نتمنى دوام تواصلك فى القسم 



تحياتي لك


----------



## سلمين (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح


----------



## eng.ahmedsakr (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

*و كل عام و انتم بخير*


----------



## mounirzhim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

merci a tout les gens qui particéper a tout ce type de travaux


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير وعايزين نكمل الموضوع الشيق ده الجميل


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد ابداع , الله ينور ويبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## عثرة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى اكمل لنا الدروس لتى بداتها بالصفحة الاولى بتفرع اكثر دروس رائعة بالفعل وشكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## amroza86 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير ياخي العزيز / امير 
وكل عام والأمه العربيه كلها بخير انشاء الله 
اعجبني كثيرا اسلوبك المبسط في شرح النظريات المعقده الي شيئ بسيط يفهمه العامه زادك الله في علمك دائما ياخي 
معك اخوك المهندس طيران/عمرو رمضان خريج دفعه 2009 م معهد طيران امبابه 
وانا نفسي اشارك مشاركات فعاله في المنتدي قبل دخولي الجيش 
لاني سوف التحق ظابط بالقوات الجويه المصريه 
واحب انا انقل لك مدا حزني الشديد لتاخر مصر والدول العربيه في هذا المجال حيث يقتصر غالبا دور المهندس على عمل الصيانه الروتينيه او العمرات 
ولا يستفيد بما تعلمه من aerodynamics,stability,structure,propulsion
في التصميم والتصنيع 
وهذا هو دوره الأساسي اما عمل الصيانه فهو المفروض يكون للفنيين


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سلمين قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح





شاكر لك مرورك أخي المهندس سلمين 

وجزاكم الله وإيانا 

نرجو المتابعة دوماً 

تحياتي 

​


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.ahmedsakr قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> *و كل عام و انتم بخير*






بارك الله بكَ وفيك أخى المهندس أحمد صقر

وكل عام وأنت بخير 


تحياتي ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

mounirzhim قال:


> merci a tout les gens qui particéper a tout ce type de travaux






شاكر لكَ مرورك أخي mounirzhim

تحياتي لك َ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> الف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير وعايزين نكمل الموضوع الشيق ده الجميل




شكرا ً جزيلاً لك أخى  المهندس مجدى محمد احمد

وكل عام وأنت بخير وهناء

وإنتظر تكملة الموضوع بالطبع .. لننتظر تواجدك معنا 


تحياتي

​


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> بجد ابداع , الله ينور ويبارك لك فى علمك






بارك الله بكَ أخي المهندس أحمد علي 


تحياتي ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

عثرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى اكمل لنا الدروس لتى بداتها بالصفحة الاولى بتفرع اكثر دروس رائعة بالفعل وشكرا لمجهودكم




وعليكم السلام أختي عثرة 

بارك الله بكِ .. 

والدروس موجودة... يتم متابعتها خلال الموضوع كله وليس فى الصفحة الأولى فقط أختي ..

وإنتظري التكملة بإذن الله 


 تحياتي ​


----------



## a7md mostafa (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم , انا فى قسم ميكانيكا قوى ,هل من المتاح لى العمل فى مجال الطيران و ما التخصصات المتاحة لى فى هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس احمد 2010 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رساله من احمد عضو جديد*

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن حد يقولى مهندس الطيران يأخذ كام مرتب فى البدايه فى مصر والخارج


----------



## juventus77 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكرين على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا بطل


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

a7md mostafa قال:


> السلام عليكم , انا فى قسم ميكانيكا قوى ,هل من المتاح لى العمل فى مجال الطيران و ما التخصصات المتاحة لى فى هذا المجال







 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 
اهلا بك َ أخي أحمد مصطفى ,, 

متأسف بشدة لتأخر الرد . ولعله يصلك .

أنت فى قسم ميكانيكا قوى .. إذن فأنت زميل عزيز فى القسم .

أما عن سؤالك : بالفعل أنت كونك مهندس ميكانيكا قوى تحمل من الشمولية ما تحمله فى هذا المعنى إذا تعلمت بحق ما درسته .

ولكن هذه الشمولية مُبهمة الوجهة ويرسمها لك َ مشوارك العملي بما يُقدره الله لك َ وبما تسعى أنت للعمل به .

وفى موضوع التعريف بقسم هندسة الطيران على الرابط : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143864.html


تجد أن هندسة الطيران علم مركب هندسيا ً ويتأسس على علوم جوهر معظمها ميكانيكيا ً بالدرجة الأولى .

بإمكانك مطالعة الموضوع وكذلك موضوع الأخ المهندس مصطفى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156540.html


للتعرف عن طبيعة القسم والحكم بنفسك.

ومرحبا بإستفسارك أخى من جديد فى أى وقت .



تحياتي لك َ 


​


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس احمد 2010 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ممكن حد يقولى مهندس الطيران يأخذ كام مرتب فى البدايه فى مصر والخارج




شكرا ً لمرورك أخى المهندس أحمد 

وبارك الله بك َ 

أما عن سؤالك : فيتوقف على عوامل كثيرة جدا ً تجعل نطاق الإجابة عليه مبهم الملامح .



تحياتي لك َ 

​


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> شكرا لك يا بطل





شكراً لمرورك أخي 0yaz9

وبارك الله بك َ 

تحياتي لك َ ​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة والتي تمس حياة كل الشرائح المثقفة وكل الختصاصات العلمية لك تحياتي.
أخوكم بالله المهندس أحمد الشهابي


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الرائعة التي تهم كل الفنيين والهواة معا وجزاك الله كل خير.
أخكم بالله / المهندس أحمد الشهابي


----------



## candleinzdark (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmed-alshehabi قال:


> أشكرك أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الرائعة التي تهم كل الفنيين والهواة معا وجزاك الله كل خير.
> أخكم بالله / المهندس أحمد الشهابي





شكراً لمرورك أخي المهندس أحمد الشهابي 

وجزاك الله خيرا ً مثله

لكَ تحياتي ,,​


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

candleinzdark قال:


> شكرا على المعلومه





شكرا ً لمرورك أخي  candleinzdark

تحياتي ​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## عمراياد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهود المبذولة وبارك الله بكم


----------



## طيارعمر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الانجينيير (24 نوفمبر 2009)

انت مش مهندس


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

dreams1804 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك *




وجزاكم الله خيرا ً أخي dreams1804

شكرا ً لمرورك 

تحياتي 
​


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> مشكورين على الجهود المبذولة وبارك الله بكم




شكرا ً لك َ أخي عمر اياد 

بارك الله بك َ 


تحياتي ​


----------



## marwanml (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

طيارعمر قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




مشكورٌ مشكورٌ طيارعمر

بارك الله فيك َ 


تحياتي ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الانجينيير;1370643 قال:


> انت مش مهندس




شكرا ً لمرورك أخي الانجينيير




> انت مش مهندس



لا أعلم لمن حديثك .. فإذا كان لصاحب الموضوع .. فمرحبا بإتهامك .. ولكن أقم حجتك قبل أن ترحل .. 


تحياتي ​


----------



## زيد اسامة الخطيب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## solimano (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اطلب منكم ان تساعدوني على انجاز اختراع كيفما كان المهم ان يكون لافتا للانظار ارجوكم يا اخواني


----------



## السمهر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله الموضوع جميل جداً


----------



## fady-z (8 يناير 2010)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## in future (12 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله ,,,
موضوع جميل و متكامل ,,

بارك الله فيكم ,,

تحيااتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (21 يناير 2010)

زيد اسامة الخطيب قال:


> شكرا و بارك الله فيك




وبارك الله بك َ اخي زيد اسامة الخطيب

أشكرك لمرورك أخي 

تحياتي​


----------



## zaki5555 (22 يناير 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## zaki5555 (22 يناير 2010)

مجهود كويس


----------



## zaki5555 (22 يناير 2010)

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## نمرة (29 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل الجزيل على هذا الشرح والصور التوضيحية


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 فبراير 2010)

zaki5555 قال:


> وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبة ويرضاة




بارك الله بك َ أخي zaki

وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير 

تحياتي لك َ 
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الحبيب المهندس أمير صبحي 

لقد وضعت موضوعين في القسم 
ليلة البارحة أحدهما عن 
علم الإيرودايناميك 








علم ديناميكية الهواء Aerodynamics

والآخر عن هيكل الطائرة 





 

هيكل الطائرة Aeroplane Frame and Structure

وقد بحثت قبل ذلك عن نفس المواضيع 
بكلمات الدلالة ولكنني لم أعثر على موضوع مشابه..

إلا انني اليوم وبتصفحي للمواضيع المثبتة وخاصة موضوعك هذا ..
وجدت أنك أشرت إلى موضوع الديناميكية الهوائية للطائرات..
فتصفحت صفحاته الثمانية .. 

ووجدت موضوعا سهلا سلسا شاملا للنقاط المهمة .. 
والعنوان يدل على المضمون ..

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك خيرا ووفقك 
تقبل تحياتي .. وتقديري.​


----------



## بارون5 (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## noooody (10 فبراير 2010)

هلا مشكوووووووور ع هذي المعلومه بصراحه استفت منها كثير وبارك الله فيك وتعد في ميزان حسناتك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moeelganem (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوور جداّ فعلا موضوع مفيد وواضح في انتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## أمير صبحي (13 مارس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الحبيب المهندس أمير صبحي
> 
> لقد وضعت موضوعين في القسم
> ليلة البارحة أحدهما عن
> ...





أخي الحبيب  د.محمد باشراحيل 

إزداد قسم هندسة الطيران نوراً وعلماً بإضافاتك ..

وبالفعل كان هذا الموضوع هو تسلسل تدريجي للدخول بالمبتدئ لعلوم ديناميكا الهواء نظرا لأن بعضهم كان فى حيرة حول إختيار مجال دراسته ..

أما إضافاتك الطيبة التى أشرت اليها فقد تناولت مبادئ لديناميكا الهواء مدعومة بروابط عدة لحرية التصفح .. 

أما التطرق لمرحلة دراسة طبيعة و تصميم الهياكل فهذا لم يتطرق الموضوع هنا له ..

فبارك الله بكَ أخي الحبيب

نفع الله المنتدى بعلمك وتواجدك الطيب دوماً 

تقبل أطيب تحياتي 

​


----------



## mohands whale (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس /أمير
الطيران من اجمل العلوم المتعه في الدنيا
فياريت يكون فيه بعد اذ حضرتك كورسات تفصيليه عن العلم الجميل ده
وميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 مارس 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
> :7::7::7::7::7:​
> بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
> ...



أخي omar abdelsadek

بارك الله فيك وبك 

نفعنا الله وإياكم ونفع بنا جميعاً 

تحياتي لكَ ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 مارس 2010)

نمرة قال:


> الشكر الجزيل الجزيل على هذا الشرح والصور التوضيحية




شكراً لمرورك أخي  نمرة 
ومرحباً بكَ فى المنتدى 

تحياتي لكَ​


----------



## abqary (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابو سيف الخزاعي (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ما قصرت واحب اضيف الى انه جميع الطائرات والمقذوفات تطير حسب قانون نيوتن الثاني والذي هو ( F= a*m ) حيث F - هي القوة و a - التعجيل وm - الكتلة فبوجود القوة تستطيع ان ترفع الجبال


----------



## أمير صبحي (11 أبريل 2010)

abqary قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير على الموضوع الجميل





وجزاكم الله خيرا ً مثله وبارك بكم 

تحياتي لك ​


----------



## الفرجانى2 (23 أبريل 2010)

سؤالى ما وظيفة الجزاء المتحرك الذى فى نهاية الجناح الامامى والخلفى الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## seaofdark (28 أبريل 2010)

young coderمشكوووووووووووووووور جدا جدا بجد على المجهود الرائع ده و شكر خاص لــ[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u410822.html"]
[/URL]


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 مايو 2010)

ابو سيف الخزاعي قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء ما قصرت واحب اضيف الى انه جميع الطائرات والمقذوفات تطير حسب قانون نيوتن الثاني والذي هو ( f= a*m ) حيث f - هي القوة و a - التعجيل وm - الكتلة فبوجود القوة تستطيع ان ترفع الجبال




وجزاكم الله خيراً أخي ابو سيف الخزاعي

بارك الله بك َ لإضافتك 

تحاياي


----------



## eng.mohamed1987 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## a hoba (22 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك ياأمير
أخوك أحمد عبد الوهاب


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور أخى

جزيت خيراً


----------



## مؤيد الاسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 يوليو 2010)

الفرجانى2 قال:


> سؤالى ما وظيفة الجزاء المتحرك الذى فى نهاية الجناح الامامى والخلفى الف شكر على الموضوع




أشكرك لمرورك أخي الفرجاني2

بالنسبة لسؤالك : وظيفة الجزء المتحرك عند نهاية الجناح الأمامي ؟

لا أعلم ما تقصده بالجناح الأمامي .. لكن الريش المتحركة فى مقدمة أجنحة الطائرات الشراعية هي لتغيير زوايا الهجوم تكيفا مع المنعطفات الهوائية وقوة الرياح والإرتفاع الموجودة عليه الطائرة .. أما فى الطائرات المدنية الضخمة ( الحديثة عموما ) فأمرها مختلف ..

بارك الله بك 

تحاياي


​


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 يوليو 2010)

seaofdark قال:


> young coderمشكوووووووووووووووور جدا جدا بجد على المجهود الرائع ده و شكر خاص لــ




أشكرك لمرورك الطيب أخي seaofdark

بوركت أخي .. تحاياي


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 يوليو 2010)

eng.mohamed1987 قال:


> شكرا على هذة المعلومات




العفو .. أشكرك أخي eng.mohamed1987

بارك الله بك 

تحاياي


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 يوليو 2010)

a hoba قال:


> أشكرك ياأمير
> أخوك أحمد عبد الوهاب



يا ألف اهلا ً وسهلا ً

أنار القسم والموضوع بهذه الطّلة الجميلة ..سعيد جدا ً بهذا التواجد .. 

أشكرك أخي وحبيبي أحمد 

بارك الله بك وأثابك 

تحاياي وودي


----------



## الطيران معشوقي (17 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية على
الموضوع الجميل والشرح المبسط


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور أخى
> 
> جزيت خيراً




العفو أخي عادل 1980

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيراً مثله 

تحاياي


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 يوليو 2010)

مؤيد الاسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




وجزاكم الله خيراً أخي مؤيد الاسلام

بارك الله بك


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (22 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 

مجهود طيب*​


----------



## the black knight (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng. thamer (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
1.بارك الله فيك وأعطاك حسنه لكل حرف كتبته
2.بالنسبه لقانون نيوتن الثالث نتطرق اليه عندما نتكلم عن قوه الدفع اما قوه الرفع يفضل الأشاره الى معادله برنولي والعلاقه بين الضغط والسرعه
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## هشام دكالي (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا .رمضان مبارك


----------



## asd_babl (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله مشكور على الشرح الوافي


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thankssss


----------



## كازبلاك البحرين (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرآ على 
الموضوع الحلو
:20::20:​


----------



## كازبلاك البحرين (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أذا في شرح بعربي طرشو على الخاص 
وشكرآ:16:​


----------



## OMAR2020 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عكا (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا الشرح ولكن حبذا لو تعطينا ماقع حول طرق تصميم طائرات الهيلوكبتر :1:


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البيطار الصغير (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أمير ونفع بك ، آمل تزويدي بالصور الايضاحية التي تم رفعها من الموضوع أو تحديث الموضوع لأهميته 
وأسأل الله لك المزيد من التوفيق.


----------



## mamado mamdo (1 يناير 2011)

أمير صبحي قال:


> ونلاحظ مبدأيا : أنه يمكن  تفسير قوة الرفع أيضا بواسطة مبادئ برنولي والتى ستدرسها بجانب معادلات euler عند دراستك لعلم ديناميكا الموائع fluid dynamics
> 
> 
> فينم تفسير قوة الرفع بواسطة مبادئ برنولي و التي تنص على أنه: عند الحركة السريعة للمائع
> ...


*أخي أمير ، شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الدرس .... و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .... 

لكن هناك ما لم أفهمه ..... و سأقوم بعرضه بصيغة أسئلة و أرجو منك أن تجيبني عليها :
*

*في جزئية أن الجناح يضغط على الهواء ... لم أفهم كيف يضغط على الهواء .. كنت أظن أن جسم الطائرة و الذي منه الجناح صمم بحيث يكون انسيابي و لا يسبب احتكاك أكبر مع الهواء ؟؟؟؟ 
*
*في جزئية تفسير قوة الرفع حسب مبادئ برنولي : لم أفهم كيف أن حركة الهواء السريعة تسبب ضغط أقل و العكس صحيح ... فما الذي يضغط على الهواء أثناء حركتيه السريعة و البطيئة ؟؟؟؟*
*أعلم أن جناح الطائرة يشبه تقريبا حاجب العين فكيف يكون سطحه السفلي أكبر من سطحه العلوي ؟؟؟؟ و ما تأثير مساحة السطح على سرعة الهواء ؟؟؟*
*أخيرا ... الصور لا تظهر كما ترى .... أتمنى منك أن ترفعها مجددا و شاكر لك تعبك ....

بارك الله فيك ..


و السلام ....
*​


----------



## سليم الاميري (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مشاركتي الاولى ولا اعرف اذا كان لي الحق فيها ام لا ؟
لدي تعليق او اضافة ان صح التعبير حول موضوع ( كيف تطير طائرة ما بالمعنى البسيط )المذكور في أعلاه.
لو ننظر الى مقطع الجناح سنلاحظ ان السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي لانه محدب, ولو تتبعنا نقطتين لمسلك الهواء احدهما تسير أعلى الجناح والاخرى أسفله, سوف نلاحظ ان النقطة العلوية سوف تقطع مسار اطول من النقطة التي تمر من اسفل الجناح, وهذا يعني ان سرعتها سوف تكون اعلى , اي سرعة الهواء المار اعلى الجناح ستكون اعلى من سرعته اسفل الجناح, هنا ونحن نعلم ان الضغط يتناسب عكسيا مع السرعة, وبذلك سوف يكون الضغط اسفل الجناح أكبر من الضغط اعلى الجناح ولهذا السبب تتولد قوة الرفع للاعلى.
أتمنى ان أكون قد وفقت في ايصال الفكرة وشكرا لكم


----------



## DR.CASIO (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ali_hamza (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى المزيد


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

merci mais en français c'est mieux


----------



## أبوعائشة السلفي (2 أبريل 2011)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كابتن جاسم (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا بس لو اتعمقته باللغه الانجليزيه بتساعدنا كتير


----------



## smoory al-aas (15 أبريل 2011)

مرسي اخوي على الموضوع واتمنى المزيد...


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومـــات


----------



## mamado mamdo (21 يونيو 2011)

سليم الاميري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه مشاركتي الاولى ولا اعرف اذا كان لي الحق فيها ام لا ؟
> لدي تعليق او اضافة ان صح التعبير حول موضوع ( كيف تطير طائرة ما بالمعنى البسيط )المذكور في أعلاه.
> لو ننظر الى مقطع الجناح سنلاحظ ان السطح العلوي أطول من السطح السفلي لانه محدب, ولو تتبعنا نقطتين لمسلك الهواء احدهما تسير أعلى الجناح والاخرى أسفله, سوف نلاحظ ان النقطة العلوية سوف تقطع مسار اطول من النقطة التي تمر من اسفل الجناح, وهذا يعني ان سرعتها سوف تكون اعلى , اي سرعة الهواء المار اعلى الجناح ستكون اعلى من سرعته اسفل الجناح, هنا ونحن نعلم ان الضغط يتناسب عكسيا مع السرعة, وبذلك سوف يكون الضغط اسفل الجناح أكبر من الضغط اعلى الجناح ولهذا السبب تتولد قوة الرفع للاعلى.
> أتمنى ان أكون قد وفقت في ايصال الفكرة وشكرا لكم


* شاكر جدا .... بوركت ...*​


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك شرح بسيط ووافي شكرا لك


----------



## دريم سات (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شالله عليكم 
وربنا يوفقكم الي طريق السداد
والي كل ما يفيد طلاب الطيران :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
:56::56:


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شالله شرح وافي جدا جدا 
جزاك الله الف الف الف خير :7::7::16::16::55::55::5::5::15::15::70::70::7::7::71::71:


----------



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_تكرم اخ امير علي هذا المجهود الجبار ولك مني كل التقدير_


----------



## R23 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamd.gamr (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك ومأجور انشاءالله


----------

